
Show HN: Sign by Phone - rikkipitt
https://www.signbyphone.co.uk
======
rikkipitt
Hello, Cass and Rikki here, the co-founders of Sign by Phone
([https://www.signbyphone.co.uk](https://www.signbyphone.co.uk)).

The idea came from Cass's wife having an awkward delivery moment near the
beginning of the pandemic lockdown. The delivery guy needed her to sign for a
package but couldn’t hand over his device due to social distancing
regulations. She wondered if there was a better way to do it. The service is
aimed at micro-businesses (mom and pop retailers on Etsy for example) that
send lower volume but higher value items via courier. The sender can use the
site to generate a unique QR code and attach to the package that can be
scanned by the recipient’s smartphone.

 _The service offers 3 things:_

\- Contact-free confirmation of delivery via QR code (plus SMS option for non-
smartphones)

\- A channel to engage the recipient at the point of delivery by creating
bespoke ‘thank you’ messages. This could be a discount code, a special offer
or a personalised message, a substitute for the printed promotional collateral
that these companies put into their packages.

\- When a user signs up for a paid plan, we also donate 25p to healthcare
charities.

 _What we’re looking for_

\- Just general feedback as well as any cool suggestions for extending the
service in ways that would better help small businesses

